
Ask HN: What skills should back end software developers learn today? - thecleaner
To be a bit more precise, what do you think will be the next big opportunities for software developers in backend development. My focus would be on concepts that may become more relevant in the future. Links to notes &#x2F; tutorials always appreciated.
======
verdverm
Container orchestration (k8s mainly), message bus (Kafka), security practices,
posture & automation

